# Downhill/Freeride Strecke oder Flowtrail in Hirschaid und Umgebung gesucht!!!



## jojorider (23. Juli 2014)

Steht oben ; )


----------



## Meiki (12. September 2014)

gebaute strecken gibts keine direkt,aber ein paar schöne trails die auch mit dem downhiller spaß machen

kann ich dich bei Gelegenheit mal mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojorider (12. September 2014)

THX hab mittlerweile ne gebaute Strecke bei der friesener warte gefunden. Die hat nen kicker, 4 anlieger, Stein und wurzelpassagen, und ziemlich steile Teile
Insgesamt ist sie 1,5 km lang und ist teilweise flowig. Davor hab ich schon ne andere bei Ketschendorf gekannt die allerdings vom Förster vernichtet wurde.
Könnten Sie mir vielleicht sagen wo der trail Auf einem Ihrer Bilder ist?: http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/923029 

MFG
Jb


----------



## Meiki (13. September 2014)

ok,dass mittlerweile dort oben wieder was gebaut wurde wusste ich gar nicht, wo denn genau( kannst es mir auch per PN erklären)

den Trail auf dem Bild gibts so in der Art nicht mehr und war/ist in der Nähe von Bamberg


----------

